# Need help with Chocolate Tart recipe!



## chave982 (Sep 14, 2008)

Ok so I have all the ingredients to make this tart, but before I began, realized that it calls for a 9-inch tart pan, and mine is 11-inch. Is there any way to adjust this to fit to the 11-inch pan? Thanks for the help! The recipe is as follows, and also here.

*For crust:*
9 (5- by 2 1/4-inch) chocolate graham crackers (not chocolate-covered), finely ground (1 cup)
5 tablespoons unsalted butter, melted
1/4 cup sugar
*For filling:*
1 1/4 cups heavy cream
9 ounces bittersweet chocolate (not more than 65% cacao if marked), chopped
2 large eggs
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
1/4 teaspoon salt
*For glaze:*
2 tablespoon heavy cream
1 3/4 ounces bittersweet chocolate, finely chopped
1 teaspoon light corn syrup
1 tablespoon warm water
*Equipment:* a 9-inch round fluted tart pan (1 inch deep) with removable bottom


*Preparation*

*Make crust: *
Preheat oven to 350°F with rack in middle. 
Stir together all ingredients and press evenly onto bottom and 3/4 inch up side of tart pan. Bake until firm, about 10 minutes. Cool on a rack 15 to 20 minutes.
*Make filling: *
Bring cream to a boil, then pour over chocolate in a bowl and let stand 5 minutes. Gently stir until smooth. Whisk together eggs, vanilla, and salt in another bowl, then stir into melted chocolate.
Pour filling into cooled crust. Bake until filling is set about 3 inches from edge but center is still wobbly, 20 to 25 minutes. (Center will continue to set as tart cools.) Cool completely in pan on rack, about 1 hour.
*Make glaze: *
Bring cream to a boil and remove from heat. Stir in chocolate until smooth. Stir in corn syrup, then warm water. 
Pour glaze onto tart, then tilt and rotate tart so glaze coats top evenly. Let stand until glaze is set, about 1 hour.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Sep 14, 2008)

I see 2 choices...

make about another 1/4 or 1/2 of the filling to compensate.

jsut have a tart not as full

buy or borrow a pan.

I would make more filling.

Either way if the need to adjust the time to bake.  you want it to jsut jiggle a little bit.  thats when its done.


----------



## Dina (Sep 14, 2008)

Make a little extra crust and filling and you'll be fine.  You can also borrow a 9" pan.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Sep 15, 2008)

hahah i forgot abotu the crust part.  yeah extra crust


----------



## chave982 (Sep 15, 2008)

Well I took all the quanities and upped them by a third....worked out pretty good!  Although the tart itself was VERY bitter due to the usage of only bittersweet chocolate with NO extra sugar (except for in the crust).  Thanks for the help!


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Sep 15, 2008)

If you got extra heavy cream whip it and add some sugar and make some nice whipped cream to top it and problem solved.

Ill take a piece when you get a chance.


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 15, 2008)

chave982 said:


> Well I took all the quanities and upped them by a third....worked out pretty good! Although the tart itself was VERY bitter due to the usage of only bittersweet chocolate with NO extra sugar (except for in the crust). Thanks for the help!


 
If you don't like the bittersweet taste of it, you can send it up this way and I'll finish it for you   I love it that way.  and to solve your problem, next time cut it with 1/4 semisweet chocolate, and see how you like it.

I like to whip my cream for a Bittersweet chocolate dessert with seedles raspberry jam.  The color comes out a little weird, but the flavor contrast with the chocolate is sensational.


----------

